

Andrea Barrica on Practical Solutions to Solve “Diversity Debt” - nickpinkston
https://medium.com/@abarrica/startups-diversity-debt-and-what-to-do-about-it-cd385364506

======
nickpinkston
Really enjoyed this because it's not saying: "Those bad tech people!" or "We
should do something!". It's actually giving you a lot of concrete / actionable
advice.

